# 105 peddals



## burnteyes (Jul 18, 2009)

i have a set of 105 peddals about 3 weeks old and the left peddal ill not stop clicking. It was fine for the first 130 miles or so then i tightend up the ped so my foot wouldnt float so much, and now i cant get it to stop clicking loudly 2-3 times per stroke its driving me crazy! i did not ride the past two days because it is so noticable and constant, that a week of hearing it has made me lose more hair im sure of it lol.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I had the cleat mounting screw heads click on the pedal. I like my cleats as far back on my shoes as possible. This cleat position creates the least amount of clearance between the screws and pedals. I just lived with it until things wore in enough for the noise to go away. I suppose that I could have filed the screw heads or something. Just something to check out. Good luck.


----------



## burnteyes (Jul 18, 2009)

ill check that to see if thats part of the problem but i can flex the peddle with my hands and it will do it


----------

